# Trout River Shuttle Floor Trailer



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

Does anyone on here have one? 
We have four at work (I'm the fleets mechanic) and have had quite a few problems with them, especially considering they are only 3 months old. We do however move 15 loads or just over 600 tonnes with each trailer every day. The manufacture has been helpful in trying to sort out the problems, but I am beginning to have my doubts about the design of the trailer in general.
If anyone has had experience with Shuttle Floors please post your comments/thoughts.


----------



## ponderosa (Jan 8, 2006)

do you mean a walking floor trailer it has a lot of slats on the floor that move, if thats the case what is the problems


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

No, its not a walking floor with the slats. It has a rubber belt with a moving wall pulled by a hydraulically driven drum via cables and pulleys. You can see it on their website or Youtube.
The problems include:
floor, walls,tailgate and rails cracking
leaking hydraulics
powered tailgates self destructing
cable drums collapsing


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A friend of mine has 2 or 3 of them and they are a few years old, He's had very little problems with them.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Cool trailer! A buzz box on steroids! Thumbs Up


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

So here we are another month later and we still only have one of the four trailers in service working. We have pretty much given up on the manufacturer sending us parts or correcting the trailers flaws/defects and as a result have sent one back to the factory so far. My boss has also asked for his half a million bucks back as well. Talking to the couple of guys that are trying to keep the 50 of these trailers running, one seems to think that Trout River gave them a pitchfork to move a mountain of grain so to speak. I just can't believe a company would build 50 such units with what must have been very little testing and then not even supply customers with replacement parts or repair them. So much for thinking that "Made in Canada" meant a good quality product.:realmad:


----------

